# Suppression de photos



## cycliste60 (26 Septembre 2013)

J'essaie de supprimer des photos sur mon IPad mais je n'y arrive pas. Elles sont dans l'application "photo", dans la section photo. La poubelle reste grisé quand je les sélectionnent.

Pouvez-vous me dire pourquoi? Et comment procéder pour jeter ces photos!


----------



## les_innommables66 (26 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Est-ce que ces photos proviennent d'une synchro avec un ordinateur ? Si oui, c'est normal, il faut modifier les réglages de synchro dans l'onglet photos de itunes.

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## cycliste60 (26 Septembre 2013)

Et non, mon IPad n'a pas été avec un ordinateur autre que le mien.
Je viens de lire cependant que pourrais en me servant de iTunes, désactiver les photos et ensuite réactiver !  Mais qu'elle job qui m'attends!!!!


----------

